# Wichtig : AM3-Zusammenstellung



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
habe jetzt endlich die finale Version meines zukünftigen Systems fertiggestellt. Hier ist sie :

_MSI-790FX-GD70

AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition

Scythe Mugen 2

Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 -full retail-

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB (ST3500418AS)

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W

RAM (bloß welchen)_ 

Bitte kommentiert und bewertet !

LG J:L


----------



## Firefighter45 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ist soweit alles ok , aber brauchst du ein 750W NT?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ja, weil ich mir die Option für Crossfire nicht verbauen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



> Hi,
> habe jetzt endlich die finale Version meines zukünftigen Systems fertiggestellt.


Gratuliere!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Passt der Reaper-Ram auch unter den Kabuto ?


----------



## steve2202 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Zwei Dinge dazu: 
1. Pass auf, dass der RAM mit diesem fetten Kühler unter den CPU-Kühler passt !
2. Da das mit dem Geld ja kein Problm zu sein scheint, könntest du noch 15 € in eine Sapphire 4890 *OC* investieren. Die kommt in manchen Spielen an eine GTX285 heran.

Ansonsten viel Spaß damit und überleg dir das mit dem Netzteil nochmal, nimm es nur wenn du dir absolut sicher bist, dass daraus noch ein CF-System wird.

Gruß
steve2202


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*


Und ich dachte schon, dass du endlich fertig bist.
Schick ihn einfach zurück, wenn er nicht passt.


----------



## steve2202 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Passt der Reaper-Ram auch unter den Kabuto ?


 
Bin mir nicht sicher, könnte sein, es ist ja ein Top-Blow...
Nimm einfach anderen RAM, wenn du bei HoH oder onetime bestellen willst, dann lieber diesen (geringere Spannung), ansonsten den hier.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ist denn eine geringere spannung besser ?
Eigentlich hatte ich mir cl6 vorgestellt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du willst keinen Tower-Kühler verbauen, weil du unbedingt deine 4 Seitenlüfter verwenden willst, obwohl er besser kühlen würde und beim Ram machst du dir Sorgen welcher schneller läuft?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

so sieht das aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> so sieht das aus


 
Da kann man nur noch  machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ist das denn wirklich egal, ob man nun 1333 CL6 oder cl7 nimmt ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*


Wieso willst du eigentlich unbedingt die 4 Seitenlüfter?
Und wie viele Threads hast du wegen deinem PC schon geschrieben?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Weil die vier Seitenlüfter geil aussehen.
Weiß nich 2 Threads oder so 

Ne jetzt mal ehrlich : Sind niedrigere Spannungen besser ?
                            Ist das mit den Timings wirklich egal ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eigentlich unbedingt die 4 Seitenlüfter?


 
Keiner weiß es genau. 
Zwei Lüfter reichen im Gehäuse, dazu der CPU Lüfter und gut ist.



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ist das denn wirklich egal, ob man nun 1333 CL6 oder cl7 nimmt ?


 
Den Unterschied merkst du einfach nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken, weil dir vorher die CPU wegbrennt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ok, das werde ich jetzt berücksichtigen.
Aber, noch eine Frage.
1333er und 1600er RAM unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich inj Sachen Preis, höchstens 10€.
Bei 1600 muss man doch aber übertakten, oder ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ist jetzt mal nur so eine Frage.
Sitzt du beim Gamen eigentlich links oder rechts vom PC?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken, weil dir vorher die CPU wegbrennt.


 




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, das werde ich jetzt berücksichtigen.
> Aber, noch eine Frage.
> 1333er und 1600er RAM unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich inj Sachen Preis, höchstens 10€.
> Bei 1600 muss man doch aber übertakten, oder ?


 
Wenn du den RAM mit der Taktfrequenz tatsächlich fahren willst, schon, deshalb nimm lieber 1333 mit geringeren Latenzen, bringt meiner Meinung nach mehr.
Außerdem macht der AM3 1600 nicht so wirklich.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ist jetzt mal nur so eine Frage.
> Sitzt du beim Gamen eigentlich links oder rechts vom PC?


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

@quantenslipstream
Weil die 4 Seitenlüfter auf der linken Seite sind und wenn er rechts vom Case sitzt, dann sieht man ja nicht wie geil sie aussehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Weil die 4 Seitenlüfter auf der linken Seite sind und wenn er rechts vom Case sitzt, dann sieht man ja nicht wie geil sie aussehen.


 
Mein Gehäuse steht direkt rechts neben dem Tisch, wenn ich ein Window hätte, ich könnte niemals einen Blick reinwerfen, ohne den Rechner zu verschieben. 
Trotzdem muss ich ein fettes Board haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ne, ich sitze links vom pc.

Zum Ram : Wie kann dann aber in der PCGH ein Wert von dem 955er und einem DDR3-1600 stehen. Der 955er ist dabei auf dem Standardtakt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

@quantenslipstream
Hab ja Johnny the Gamer gefragt, aber trotzdem danke für die Info.


> Trotzdem muss ich ein fettes Board haben.


Hast du auch.

@Johnny the Gamer
Nimm lieber einen besseren Topblow-Kühler und Ram ohne Heatpipe, dann wirst du glücklicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Hab ja Johnny the Gamer gefragt, aber trotzdem danke für die Info.


 
Weiß ich, ich konnte aber nicht widerstehen, meinen Senf dazuzugeben. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Hast du auch.


 
Danke für die Blumen. 



Fadi schrieb:


> @Johnny the Gamer
> Nimm lieber einen besseren Topblow-Kühler und Ram ohne Heatpipe, dann wirst du glücklicher.


 
Jep, genau meine Meinung, spar die ganzen Gehäuselüfter und RAM Kühler Krempel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

welchen Top-blow Kühler soll ich denn eurer meinung nach nehmen ?
Der Scythe Kabuto ist nämlich auf Platz 1 der Top-Blow Kühler in der Chartliste...!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du ihn reinbringst, dann nimm ihn.
Wieso baust du nicht einfach ein silbernes Mesh-Gitter statt den 4 Seitenlüftern ein?
Kannst es ja passend beleuchten. Dann kannst du auch einen Tower-Kühler verwenden, der dich sicher weiter bringt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Was meinst du mit reinbringen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Das heist, wenn du die gesamte Hardware im Case untergebracht hast und das Seitenteil *keine* Beule hat, dann hast du ihn reingebracht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

HÄ ??
Warum sollte ich das nicht schaffen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Sorry, war mein Fehler. Hatte ihn mit einem anderen Kühler verwechselt.
Hast du mal nen Link zu dieser Chartliste?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ne, sry, das ist in der neuen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift PCGH.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Da steht, dass man für 40€ keinen besseren Topblow-Kühler bekommt und nicht, dass er der beste ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ok, kann sein, dass ich das "überlesen" habe 
Aber die temps sind doch von dem bestimmt ganz gut oder ?
Wenn es einen gibt der bessere temps bringt, dann hol ich auch den...
Gibt es denn einen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du weißt aber schon, dass die Temps in der PCGH der Unterschied zur Zimmertemperatur sind.

Wenn du im Sommer 25°C im Zimmer hast, dann hat deine CPU ca. 60°C, wenn du den Kabuto nimmst und da läuft der Lüfter schon auf voller Umdrehung.
Wie hoch war noch mal die Max-Temp für AMD´s?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich glaub 65 grad...

*Kann hier jeder mal, der das liest, seinen tipp für den besten Top-Blow Cpu Kühler posten, bitte ?*
Ich brauch mal ein bisl verschieden meinungen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Noctua oder Enzotech.
Die werden dich aber auch nicht weit bringen, wenn du ocen willst.
Es sei denn, du spielst nur im Winter bei offenem Fenster.


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Warum eigentlich unbedignt einen Top-Blow-Kühler? Ich glaube man kann immernoch mit gutem Gewissen zum Groß Glockner raten.


OffTopic: Johnny the Gamer, jetzt rate mal wo ich am kommenden Dienstag bin (@Signatur).


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wenn er einen Towerkühler nimmt, dann versauen ihm seine vier Seitenlüfter den kompletten Airflow.
Die will er aber unbedingt verwenden, was zwar keiner nachvollziehen kann, aber für ihn sehen sie halt geil aus.

Voll geil, vier rosa Seitenlüfter.


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ein 120er vorne einen hinten. Towerkühler rein, fertig.
Das würde in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall reichen. Und ob es jetz gut oder panne aussieht ist meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Der Nutze muss im Vordergrund stehen und das wäre für mich ein kühler CPU, der nach oben hin temperaturmäßig auf jeden Fall Puffer hat, sodass da noch einige mehr Megaherz rauszukitzeln sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

@Schmendreck
Denkst du, dass du der erste bist, der ihm das empfiehlt?


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ich glaube eher nicht, vllt. fallen ja meine Worte mehr bei ihm ins Gewicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Als wie bei den gefühlten 100 vor dir?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

so leute, war lange nicht mehr on, also sry, dass ich nich geantwortet habe...
Kann ich die vier Seitenlüfter mit einer Lüftersteuerung ganz weit runter regeln ? Damit wird mein Airflow nicht so gestört und ich kann einen Tower-Kühler nehmen oder ?

@Schmendreck : Wehe du gehst zu Metallica !!!


----------



## Knexi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> so leute, war lange nicht mehr on, also sry, dass ich nich geantwortet habe...
> Kann ich die vier Seitenlüfter mit einer Lüftersteuerung ganz weit runter regeln ? Damit wird mein Airflow nicht so gestört und ich kann einen Tower-Kühler nehmen oder ?
> 
> @Schmendreck : Wehe du gehst zu Metallica !!!



Entweder du nimmst einen Scythe Orochi in Verbindung mit einem 1200er Lüfter, welcher als einziger an Tower Kühler herankommt. Oder du nimmst besser einen Prolimatech Megahalems oder einen Thermalright IFX-14.


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Naja der altbewerte Groß Glockner sollte es eigentlich auch tun. Der Megahalems ist in meinen Augen etwas zu teuer, außerdem sehr wuchtig (ich hätte Angst um mein Mainboard) und der dazugehörige Lüfter müsste ebenfalls noch gekauft werden.

Der Ak967 von Akasa hat im aktuellen Test der PCGH auch gut abgeschlossen: Klick mich

OffTopic: Jawohl, ich bin in Hamburg beim Konzert


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann ich denn die vier Seitenlüfter so langsam laufen lassen ohne dass mein Airflow gestört wird ? Oder wenigstens so, dass man gut OCen kann ?


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Na klar geht das. Es gibt ja kleinere Lüftersteuerungen bzw. Adapter die deine Lüfter mit 7V Laufen lassen. Es geht natürlich noch langsamer. Man müsste nur wissen ab Welche Spannung deine Lüfter anfangen sich zu drehen. Dann berechnest du einfach den Vorwiderstand für jeden einzelnen Lüfter (alle zusammenklemmen würde ich nicht, der Strom würde evtl. zu groß werden und der Vorwiderstand raucht dir gegebenenfalls ab) und lötest die Widerstände zwischen Stromversorgung und Lüfter ein. Aber das ist ein bisschen Bastelei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann ich denn die vier Seitenlüfter so langsam laufen lassen ohne dass mein Airflow gestört wird ? Oder wenigstens so, dass man gut OCen kann ?


 
Wenn du die so langsam laufen lassen willst, dass sie den Airflow nicht stören, dann kannst du sie auch gleich weglassen. 
Ich könnte wieder eine Empfehlung für einen Tower Kühler aussprechen, aber das hatten wir schon.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ne, im Basteln bin ich nicht gerade sehr gut... 

Auf den Lüftern steht nur :

DC 12 V 0,20 A

Gibt es denn einen Lüftersteuerung, die den Lüfter auf 1 V laufen lässt ?

Wie rechnet man das nochmal mit der Höhe des CPU-Kühlers ??
Der Abstand zwischen Mainboardplatte und linken Seitenteil beträgt 16,8 cm.


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Das müsste man ausprobieren, ab welcher Spannung die Lüfter anfangen sich zu drehen. Aber mit haushaltsüblichen Geräten schafft man das nicht. Dazu wäre ein Konstanter schon recht gut. Ich vermute aber sowas besitzt du nicht. 

Aber wie schon gesagt worden ist. Du koenntest die vier Lüfter auch weglassen, zwei 120mm-Lüfter vorne und hinten verbauen, einen Tower-Kühler für deine CPU und die Sache ist gegessen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das System gut gekühlt wird, kannst du ja mal probeweiße deine 4 Seitenlüfter bei 7V Laufen lassen und dann nochmal die Systemtemperaturen unter Vollast überprüfen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten. 

Aber ich will hier mal eins klarstellen :

Ich bin genauso daran interessiert einen guten Airflow in meinem Case zu haben, wie ihr. Ich finde nur, dass die vier Lüfter optisch sehr gut aussehen und deshalb möchte ich sie nicht meiden.
Empfehlungen für Tower-Kühler müsst ihr nicht mehr geben, da ich ja die neue PCGH habe und dort alles darüber drin steht. 

Jetzt noch zwei Fragen :

1.Welche Lüftersteuerung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

2.Wie hoch darf mein CPU-Kühler sein ?
(Abstand von der Mainboardplatte bis zum Seitenteil beträft 16,8 cm.)


----------



## Schmendreck (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wenns Beulen in das Seitenteil deines Gehäuses schlägt ist er zu groß. 

Würde jetzt einfach mal sagen (wenns hart auf hart kommt) 16,8cm.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Was ist denn mit den Abstandshaltern für das Mainboard und so ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Bis 150mm dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann mir das nichtmal jemand genau nachrechnen, bitte ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kannst ja selber vom Sockel bis zur Seitenwand messen, oder.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

von welchem sockel denn ?
Ich hab das Mainboard doch gar nicht ! 

Kann mir das i-jemand rechnen ?


----------



## Knexi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> von welchem sockel denn ?
> Ich hab das Mainboard doch gar nicht !
> 
> Kann mir das i-jemand rechnen ?



Für Mainboard + Abstandhalter + Sockel + CPU kannst du mit 1,5 + 2 cm oder so rechnen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Test des NZXT Zero 2 von moddingbase.de.
Wie es aussieht passt der Scythe Mugen 2 *mit* den vier Seitenlüftern in das Gehäuse, oder ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Keiner, der das bestätigen kann ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Sieht eigenlich so aus, als ob er passen müßte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Sind denn eigentlich die Abstandshalter des Mainbaords bei jedem Mainboard gleich ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Sollten sie eigentlich schon, da ATX ja ein Standard ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ok ,dann wär ja das mit den vier Seitenlüftern endlich geklärt, werde mir also demnächst eine Lüftersteuerung zulegen.

*1. Ich finde, dass der test der neuen pcgh von den CPU-Kühlern komisch ist.
Da ein neues Board benutzt wurde, sind die neuen Tests mit den alten nicht mehr vergleichbar und so sind aus der chartliste CPU-Kühler  rausgerutscht, die eigtnlich ganz gut waren...
Welcher CPU-Kühler würde meinen Phenom II 955 am besten kühlen ??
(nicht höher als der Scythe Mugen 2)
* 
2.*Ist eine geringere Spannung bei RAMs besser ?*

3.*Gibt es sonst noch irgendetwas an meinem System zu verbessern bzw. bemängeln ?*


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

*1. Irgendwann müssen die ja die Boards tauschen, oder? Finde den Test aber auch komisch, weil die auf einer offenen Plattform testen und nicht im geschlossen Gehäuse wie z.B. Computerbase. Das macht es schwer da was zu vergleichen.
2. Wenn du Wert auf Stromverbrauch legst.
3. Ja, dass deine Seitenlüfter rosa sind.*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Die leuchten aber rot !

Welcher CPU-Kühler kühlt denn nun den Phenom II am besten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die leuchten aber rot !
> 
> Welcher CPU-Kühler kühlt denn nun den Phenom II am besten ?


 
Da du ja gefühlte 20 Seitenlüfter verbauen willst.... 
nimm doch den Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wie wärs, wenn du die ganze Hardware ohne Lüfter kaufst?
Dann kannst du genau nachmessen wieviel Platz du hast.


----------



## Knexi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die leuchten aber rot !
> 
> Welcher CPU-Kühler kühlt denn nun den Phenom II am besten ?



Der Thermalright True Copper und der Zalmann CNPS 9900 würden ihn am besten kühlen.
Ich würde aber eher zum Thermalright IFX-14 oder Prolimatech Megahalems raten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Leider darf der CPU-Kühler nicht höher als der Scythe Mugen 2 sein.

Welchen empfehlt ihr mir jetzt ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Einen Noctua mit derselben Höhe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leider darf der CPU-Kühler nicht höher als der Scythe Mugen 2 sein.


 
Kannst du das in Millimeter ausdrücken?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ne, sry leider nich...
Ich kann das nicht genau messen, weil ich nicht weiß wie hoch der Sockel, Abstandsschrauben ets. sind.
Ich hab nur in einem test gelesen, dass der Scythe Mugen 2 passt.
Bild ist im Anhang.

Welcher kühlt den 955 am besten, der die Höhe wie der Scythe Mugen 2 hat ??


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Der Scythe Mugen 2 hat eine Höhe von 155mm.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ist der nicht 158 mm hoch ??

WELCHER WÄR DENN NUN AM BESTEN ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Laut Computerbase hat er 155mm.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Zur Sicherheit würde ich auch dden Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen !

Wie ist denn dessen Kühlleistung eigentlich ?
Werde ich mit dem Mugen 2 den Phenom II 955 hoch OCen können ?
Es müssen auch vier RAMs unter ihn passen, da ich i-wann mal aufrüsten will !


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Schau doch mal bei Computerbase, die haben vielleicht einen Test.
Notfalls kannst du dir ja einen zweiten Lüfter drauf montieren, das fällt bei dir auch nicht mehr auf.
Wenn du normale Ram-Riegel nimmst, passen die sicher.


----------



## Knexi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Werde ich mit dem Mugen 2 den Phenom II 955 hoch OCen können ?



Ja, nur wieviel ist die Frage



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Es müssen auch vier RAMs unter ihn passen, da ich i-wann mal aufrüsten will !



4 normale Rams passen sicher darunter


----------



## Schmendreck (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Vier? Ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwie Sinn macht, wegen Dual-Channel etc...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Super Leute endlich hab ich den optimalen Lüfter für mich gefunden !
Mit den Rams :
ich meine damit dass ich mir jetzt ein 4 GB Kit hole, das halt aus zwei DIMMs besteht.
Und dann, wenn ich nem jahr merke, dass es nich mehr reicht, eben noch eins...

Hier steht, dass man bis zu vier Lüfter am Mugen 2 anbringen kann !


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Schmendreck schrieb:


> Vier? Ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwie Sinn macht, wegen Dual-Channel etc...


Dual-Channel funktioniert auch mit vier Riegeln.



> Super Leute endlich hab ich den optimalen Lüfter für mich gefunden !


Nimmst du jetzt den Scythe Mugen 2?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Noch eine Frage: wie macht man das, wenn man zwei oder mehr Lüfter an dem Mugen 2 befsetigt hat ?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die alle zusammen an einen Stecker zu stecken ?
Also ich meine szsg. einen 4x4Pin to 1x4 Pin Adapter...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

also hoch overclocken bedeutet bei mir so auf 3,8 GHz.
Würde er das schaffen ?

Bringt dass denn nun i-was , wenn man vier Lüfter an dem Mugen 2 verbaut ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Nein, nur 2 maximal.


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du kannst bis zu 4 anbringen. Zwei an jeder Seite mit Lüfterklemmen und die zwei zusätzlichen mit Kabelbindern. Allerdings würden 4 meines Erachtens den Airflow stören. Würde maximal 2 anbringen. Einer rein, der andere raus (gegenüber anbringen). Ich habe z.B. nur einen Lüfter drauf, und das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ok, dan mach ich das so .
Möchte aber ungern den mitgelieferten Slip Stream PMW benutzen.
Welche zwei soll ich mir denn kaufen ??
Slip Stream 1200 oder 1900 ?


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann ich dir schlecht beantworten xD Ich hab diesen hier drauf:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » SilenX » SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - 120x25mm blue

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wenn die Temps hochgehen, was sie mit dem Mugen aber eher nicht tun, kann den auch semipassiv laufen lassen, dann stell ich die Drehzahl einfach höher 
Der Lüfter hat halt einen sehr guten Luftdurchsatz

Ahhh, wenn du zwei Lüfter anbringen willst, musst du dir noch einen Satz Lüfterklemmen mitbestellen:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...C_TYPEA-12cm-Luefterklemmen-Typ-A::11795.html


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen.
Die ganzen Tests werden bloß immer mit dem Scythe Slip Stream 1200 getestet und dort hat er sehr gut abgeschnitten.
Und deshalb will ich fragen ob nicht auch der Slip Stream 1900 geht, weil der genau soviel kostet.

Was für ein Anschluss haben denn eigentlich die Slip Streams 1200 bzw. 1900 ? 3-Pin oder 4- PIN PWM ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Keiner ?

Kann ich das auch so machen, dass ich den PWM-Standard-Lüfter beim Mugen 2 vorne habe und den Slip Stream 1200 bzw. 1900 dann hinten befestige , szsg ne Kombination ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ich schreib mal lieber was, bevor du wieder einen neuen Thread aufmachst.
3-Pin und ein 4-Pinadapter liegt bei.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wer kommt den darauf, dass ich wegen sowas einen neuen Thread aufmache ...
*
geht das denn mit der oben genannten Kombi ? (PWM-Lüfter vorne und Slip Stream hinten am Scythe Mugen 2 )*


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kannst du auch umgekehrt machen wenn du willst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ok. Werde dann den Slip Stream wahrscheinlich an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen.

Welchen ist den nun zu empfehlen ? Der 1200 oder 1900 ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Den 1900er.
Außer der ist dir zu laut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

naja, werde ihn ja mit einer Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen.

Ist der 1900 im 1200 Betrieb lauter als der 1200 im 1200 Betrieb ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du verbaust im Gehäuse 7 Lüfter, auf der CPU 2 und dann kommen noch NT und Graka dazu und du machst dir Sorgen um die Lautstärke???


----------



## Knexi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> naja, werde ihn ja mit einer Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen.
> 
> Ist der 1900 im 1200 Betrieb lauter als der 1200 im 1200 Betrieb ?



Die sind gleich laut. Warum sollte der 1900er bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter sein? Sind ja bis auf die Motorwicklung identisch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

laufen denn beide mit der gleichen voltzahl an ?


----------



## Knexi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> laufen denn beide mit der gleichen voltzahl an ?



NEIN!!!!!
Da das Anzugsmoment bei einem geringeren Innenwiderstand kleiner ist, läuft der 1900er bei einer höheren Voltzahl an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Sollte eigentlich Lüftersteuerungen geben, die die nötige Anlaufspannung liefern. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Knexi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich Lüftersteuerungen geben, die die nötige Anlaufspannung liefern. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.



Wenn sie die nötige Spannung liefern läuft der 1900er mit der minimalen Spannung natürlich schneller als der 1200er mit der minimalen Spannung


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Was könnt ihr mir denn so beim Thema DDR3-Ram empfehlen ?


----------



## Knexi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir denn so beim Thema DDR3-Ram empfehlen ?



Keinen DDR3 verwenden

Ich würde von DDR3 abraten, da er teuerer ist und keinen Leistungsvorteil bietet. Besser ein gutes AM2+ Board, dazu DDR2-Ram und einen PII 940.

Wenns unbedingt DDR3 sein soll, dann folgenden: OCZ3P18004GK


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Das ist der aktuelle Tipp von PCGH oder ??
Möchte eigentlich nicht über den FSB übertakten sondern über den Multiplikator. Deshalb bauche ich auch eigentlich keinen mit guten OC-Eigenschaften. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich auch nicht über den FSB OCen, nur damit der RAM auf dem "Standardtakt" von 1800 läuft...

Kann mir jemand einen guten 1333er empfehlen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Keiner ?


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

OCZ Platinium Low Voltage DDR3 1333 CL7 am besten als 6GB Kit für 70€


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

6GB Kit ?
Das wird doch nur vom i7 unterstützt, oder ?

Welchen ram soll ich denn nun nehmen ?


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ich denke mal ,der wird icht nur i7 unterstütztt sein ,ansonsten OCZ Reaper 4GB 1333 CL6 kosten auch nicht so viel...sonst gibt es das Kit ,das ich empfohlen habe auch in einer Dualchannel Version ,d.h. 4GB


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Triple-Channel wird vom Phenom II *nicht* unterstützt.

Nochmal zum Netzteil :

Ich will meinen Phenom II OCen.
Crossfire werde ich später nutzen.
Werde über 6 Lüfter verbaut haben.
_
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen ?_


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du alles verbaut hast, was du dir vorstellst hast du mindestens 12 Lüfter.
Bei deinem Gehäuse passen oben und unten jeweils noch ein 80er.
Dann wären es 14.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Stimmt meines Erachtens nicht !
1x Vorne
2x Hinten
4x Seite
2x CPU

_*Welches Netzteil empfehlt ihr mir ?
Anforderungen : 
Hohes OC (3,8 - 4 GHz)
Eventuell späteres Crossfire
Viele Lüfter
Viele USB-Geräte*_


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Dann zähl mal nach:
1x vorne + 2x hinten + 4x Seite + 2x CPU + 1x Netzteil + vielleicht 2x Grafikkarte macht 12.

Kann dir BeQuiet empfehlen, die sind schön leise.


----------



## Pleusch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Eine frage... Warum Kaufst du dir nicht einfach am 12 Juni das NZXT Panzerbox Case baust noch 2 Lüfter ein und hast somit ein Case das fast nur aus Mesh besteht und mit 190ger Lüftern Geflastert ist ?

Das ding ist mehr Windkanal als Case Thema erledigt...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

weil ich schon ein gehäuse habe !

Ich denke ich werde das Netzteil von Corsair nehmen !

*Nochmal ne frage zum ram :

Kann ich mir einen DDR3-1600 CL7 kaufen, aber auf 1333 CL5 laufen lassen ?*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Keiner ?


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ja kannst du, Ram kannst du immer runtertakten und dadurch das du einen langsamaren(ist das richtig so? sieht aus wie ne krankheit) Takt als Referenz nutzt kannst du oftmals sogar mit weniger Spannung arbeiten.

MfG Xy


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

wie siehts aus mit der Grafikkarte ?
Gibt es da eine HD 4890 mit viel Zubehör ?
Hab nirgendwo gefunden, was die Powercolor für Zubehör hat...


----------



## msix38 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Würde vielleicht nen EKL Gross Clockner oder den EKL Brocken nehmen statt den MUGEN 2 aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

geht leider nicht, weil ich nur 100% weß das der Mugen 2 passt.

*1.wie siehts aus mit der Grafikkarte ?
Gibt es da eine HD 4890 mit viel Zubehör ?
Hab nirgendwo gefunden, was die Powercolor für Zubehör hat... 	

2.Wieviel W wird mein PC ungefähr im Load verbrauchen (inkl. Crossfire) ?
*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Keiner, der meine zwei Fragen beantworten kann ?


----------



## Schmendreck (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

1.) Warum eine Graka mit viel Zubehör? Spiele sind zwar ein nettes Gimmick, aber keineswegs trägt das zur Kaufentscheidung hinzu - zumindest bei mir.

2.) Musst du dir ausrechnen, welche Komponente wieviel ungefähr verbrauchen. Das heißt wiederum du musst dich durch Tests durchlesen. Kann man aber nicht genau sagen, das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Eins kann ich dir aber versprechen: Er wird nicht mehr Leistung ([P] = Watt) schlucken, als dein Netzteil zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Also ich rechne mal vor, ja ?

*1.max 350W für die Grakas
2.CPU 125W (wie viel mehr macht das OCen ?)
3.Was verbraucht der Rest ?*


----------



## msix38 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> geht leider nicht, weil ich nur 100% weiß das der Mugen 2 passt.



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Die Kühler passen auf alle Sockel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

wie wärs wenn du den ganzen Thread liest, bevor du i-was sagst ! 

Stimmt die Rechnung ?


----------



## Schmendreck (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das stimmt. Wie gesagt nimm die Maximalleistung deines Netzteils. Du wirst aber trotzdem etwas drunter liegen. Die 100W mehr oder weniger. Ja ich weiß, Strom ist nicht ganz billig. Schaut euch aber trotzdem mal in eurem Haus bzw. in eurer Wohnung um, da gibt es größere Stromfresser (Glühbirnen [Wirkungsgrad=20%])!

#Edit: Habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Die vom Netzteil angegebene Leistung ist Pab. Für die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils brauchst du den Wirkungsgrad. Steht bei manchen Netzteilbeschreibungen dabei (müssten so etwa 85% sein). Mit "Pzu=Pab/Wirkungsgrad" kannst du die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme bestimmen.


----------



## msix38 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du den ganzen Thread liest, bevor du i-was sagst !



Ah ok, entschuldige. Sieht so aus als willst du nur den MUGEN 2 und nix anderes.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Is nich so schlimm, genau das ist auch immer mein Problem..

So jetzt aber wieder Back 2 Topic:

Habe mir überlegt, dass eigentlich auch Kabelmanagment unabdingbar ist.
Werde auf wohl auf das Corsair HX750 warten müssen...


----------



## Schmendreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Warum warten? 750 Watt sind viel zu überdimensioniert, wenn du kein SLI/CF betreibst. Im Preis wird das Netzteil garantiert auch im höheren Bereich liegen.

Das reicht völlig!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ich möchte aber wahrscheinlich Crossfire mit der HD4890 machen !

Wieviel Watt brauche ich denn da ?


----------



## Schmendreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Crossfire ist viel zu "unwirtschaftlich". Es ist nicht so, dass zwei Grafikkarten doppelte Leistunge bedeuten. Also die gleiche Grafikkarte reinzustecken, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ganz ausreicht und hoffen dass du einen enormen Leistungsboost bekommst ist nicht. Natürlich vorrausgesetzt du bekommst nochmal genau diese Grafikkarte.
Die bekannten Mikroruckler hast du ebenfalls, und alleine das würde mich enorm stören. Ich will flüssig zocken, oder warum kauf ich mir nen schand teuren Rechner? Um dann trotz allerneuester Hardware Ruckler zu haben? Niemals!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Also rätst du mirvon Crossfire ab, ja ?


----------



## Schmendreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, definitiv!

Erstens sparst du dadurch eine Menge Geld und zweitens ist es der Leistung nicht Wert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

welches NT würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Schmendreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

siehe Seite 13 des Threads letzter Pst. Tipp: Klicke auf das Wort "Das"!


----------



## Lordac (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,

ich würde auch kein CF/SLI machen weil man für den Vorteil (in manchen Spielen) auch einige Nachteile (Kosten für 2. Grafikkarte, entsprechendes Mainboard, Netzteil muss stärker sein, Hitzeentwicklung, Lautstärke, Mikroruckler...) in kauf nehmen muss.

Bei einer Single-GPU und OC würde ich max. 550 Watt nehmen, z.B. das be quiet! Dark Power Pro. Das Cooler Master Silent Pro finde ich neben Corsair und Enermax aber auch ganz gut.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

@ overkill_KA : 
1) Ich weiß nur beim Mugen 2 100%ig, dass er nicht mit den vier Seitenlüftern kollidiert.
2)Wieviel würde ich denn mit meinen Komponenten verbrauchen ?
  2x HD 4890
  Phenom II 955 OC
3)Der Reaper-Kühler passt wahscheinlich nicht, wenn ich davon 4 Riegel benutze.
4)Die 7200.12 500 GB ist Platz 3 der Charts bei PCGH

@ Onkelz-Fan94 : Die 7200.12 500 GB ist Platz 3 der Charts bei PCGH


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Nimm als CPU Kühler den Alpenföhn Broken und dann halt ein 700W NT von Corsair , wenn du CF machen willst. 

Der Brocken ist besser als der Mugen.

Im PCGH Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe liegt der Brocken vor dem Thores Hammer und Scythe Kabuto (alle wurden mit einem S-Flex betrieben)

Edit:

Sry zu spät gesehen das du oben schon geschrieben hast.

Also bei Comp Base ist das immer gut die geben immer die Leistungsaufnahme an (vom ganzen Rechner!)
Ihr System:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...vidia_geforce_gtx_275/6/#abschnitt_testsystem

Leistungsaufnahme:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...force_gtx_275/26/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme

437W mit CF! Also sollten 600W locker reichen!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Aber der Mugen hat beim Test in der PCGH ein Delta-Temperatir von 26° glaube ich und der Brocken von 28° !

*Habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. 600W reichen locker !
Aber was für ein NT soll ich denn nehmen, bin ein bisl überfragt.
Eig brauche ich ja 4x PCI Stecker oder ?*


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Der Brocken lässt sich auf einem AM2+ bzw. AM3-Board nicht mühelos in allen richtungen installieren. Der Scythe Mugen 2 schon, da der Lüfter auf jede der vier Seiten des Kühlers angebracht werden kann. Also wer einen optimalen Airflow haben möchte sollte sich den Scythe Mugen 2 zulegen. Der Brocken bläßt nur nach oben oder nach unten, aber lässt sich nicht zur Gehäuserückwand montieren (wie es am optimalsten wäre).


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> *Habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. 600W reichen locker !
> Aber was für ein NT soll ich denn nehmen, bin ein bisl überfragt.
> Eig brauche ich ja 4x PCI Stecker oder ?*



Was ist denn dein Maximum?Preislich versteht sich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

NT sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Eines von denen :

SilverStone Strider ST70F, 700W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair TX 750W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-750TX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die haben beide auch 80+ Effiziens

Sonst noch Fragen per PN oder poste hier rein


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

würde aber schon gerne Kabelmanagment haben.
Was ist mit dem hier ?
Ist es denn eigentlich so wichtig dass es 4x PCI hat, oder gibt es da i-welche Adapter ?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Jop das ist auch gut !

Das Silverstone hat auch Kabelmanagement!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, hab ich gesehen, hat aber "nur" 6x IDE, das heißt Molex.

Reichen denn 620 W für :
2x HD 4890s
Phenom II 955 hohes OC
viele Lüfter

???


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich gesehen, hat aber "nur" 6x IDE, das heißt Molex.
> 
> Reichen denn 620 W für :
> 2x HD 4890s
> ...



Ich würde 700W nehmen.
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

dann kann ich doch auf das HX 750W von Corsair warten oder ?


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Johnny ich habe dir doch von CF abgeraten, wie es hier jeden machen würde. Kauf dir eine 4890, ein Netzeil mit max 550/600W und spare dir das Geld für die nächste Grafikkartengeneration.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

aber wenn ich mir doch das enermax modu mit 525W hole, was 92€ kaufe, dann kann ich doch 25€ mehr dafür ausgeben, dass ich CF nutzen kann oder ?


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Seit wann kostet eine zweite Radeon 4890 25€? Nein, selbst die Option offen zu halten irgendwann mal CF nutzen zu wollen macht einfach keinen Sinn. Das Geld Sparst du dir einfach.

Achso: Metallica in Hamburg waren sehr geil


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich meinte mit den 25€ mehr, dass ich mir dann ein 750W NT mit KM kaufen kann !

DU MACHST MICH NEIDISCH


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du bekommst ein 500Watt-Netzteil ebenfalls mit Kabelmanagement, von mir aus kanns auch ein 600Watt-Netzteil sein, aber ein 750W-Netzteil ist einfach viel zu überdimensioniert. Du musst dir die Frage stellen wozu du die überschüssige Leistung brauchst.  Eigentlich für nichts, nichtmal für CF, weils Müll ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann ich denn mit 600 W auch CF betreiben, ja ?


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Lass doch die Finger von CF! Es lohnt sich einfach nicht. Das Gled für ein 750Watt Netzteil und eine zweite Grafikkarte sparst du dir und holst dir zu Weihnachten eine Grafikkarte der neuen Generation. Die 300er Serie von Nvidea lässt nicht mehr lange auf sich warte.

So und jetzt reichts. Wenn du jetzt wieder anfängst mit CF oder solche Spielereien schrei ich (ja in schriftform)!


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Also um eins mal klar zu stellen Schmendreck, hier im Forum wird nicht nur von Crossfire abgeraten! Es gibt viele Leute bei denen CF durchaus sinnvoll ist.
Im Grafikkarten Thread gibt es Disskussionen über CF da kannst du dich gerne dran beteiligen, wenn du so eine Abneigeung gegen CF hast/gerne disskutieren willst. Nur wird das ganze hier 
Das Forum soll eine Hilfe sein, den Personen die über eine Investition nachdenken, Tipps zu geben.
Du kannst halt schlecht auf ner 2560iger Auflösung mit EINER 4890 kommende Spiele auf Max Settings spielen. Wenn Jonny das braucht RATEN wir ihm zu CF!

@ Jonny:  was hast du überhaupt für einen Bildschirm?


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Na klar, kann CF sinnvoll sein, wenn man nicht gerade weiß wohin mit seinem Geld. Die Leistung steht in keine relation zum Preis. So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der gute Johnny noch von gewissen Personen geldabhängig und da denke ich einfach mal wirtschaftlich und rate ihm von CF mal ab. Das Geld was er hier für die zweite Grafikkarte und dem dazugehörigen Netzteil spart kann er auch später in eine neue Grafikkarte stecken. Aber das habe ich ja schon des öfteren erwähnt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Spiele in 1920x1080, also Full HD.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Schmendreck schrieb:


> Na klar, kann CF sinnvoll sein, wenn man nicht gerade weiß wohin mit seinem Geld. Die Leistung steht in keine relation zum Preis. So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der gute Johnny noch von gewissen Personen geldabhängig und da denke ich einfach mal wirtschaftlich und rate ihm von CF mal ab. Das Geld was er hier für die zweite Grafikkarte und dem dazugehörigen Netzteil spart kann er auch später in eine neue Grafikkarte stecken. Aber das habe ich ja schon des öfteren erwähnt.



Er soll erst mal etwas über seinen Bildschirm, Verwendung sagen dann reden wir weiter.

CF bringt bei kleinen Auflösungen gegenüber Single Karten nicht viel.
Es lohnt sich kein CF.

Jedoch auf großen Auflösungen >1920*1200 rechnet sich CF enorm.
Es liegt fast eine Verdopplung der Leistung vor !


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Er wird garantiert nicht mir einer Auflösung von über 1920x1200 spielen. Wie er selber schrieb, spielt er mit FullHD-Auflösung.
Außerdem wird ja bekanntlich CF von Mikrorucklern geplagt. Mich würde es stören, wenn ich eine teure Grafikkarte im Gehäuse stecken habe, die dafür da ist das Spiel flüssig laufen zu lassen und dann ruckelts trotzdem, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Jaein Microruckler werden von jedem anderst wargenommen.

schade das das Board kein SLI kann, denn Nvidia hat wesentlich weniger Probleme im Thema Mircrouckler.

Evtl Boardwechsel? Und dann Nvidia Grafikkarten?

Ich würde sagen hol dir eine HD4870X2 und sei glücklich. Die Karte hat Power, und bei Bedarf(der sicher nicht so schnell kommen wird) kannst du dir ne zweite nachrüsten. Ich würde dann ein 525W Enermax Modu nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

OK. Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen und Bemühungen.
Für die 4870X2 habe ich aber aber leider kein Geld...

Jetzt nur noch die allerletzte Frage zu diesem Thema, ich versprechs.

Wieviel Watt werde ich für ein System mit vielen Lüftern, übertaktetem 955er und zwei 4890er brauchen ? Reichen wirklich 620W ?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> OK. Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen und Bemühungen.
> Für die 4870X2 habe ich aber aber leider kein Geld...
> 
> Jetzt nur noch die allerletzte Frage zu diesem Thema, ich versprechs.
> ...



Hä? Du hast Geld für 2 4890 die zusammen ca 420Euro kosten, aber nicht für eine 4870X2 die 340Euro kostet? 

Macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ich will mir ja nicht jetzt zwei 4890er holen sondern in einem halben Jahr !

Wie viel Watt werde ich dann brauchen ?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich will mir ja nicht jetzt zwei 4890er holen sondern in einem halben Jahr !
> 
> Wie viel Watt werde ich dann brauchen ?



aso naja ich würde warten und lieber ne X2 holen.

750W Corsair würde ich nehmen
oder
das Silverstone mit Kabelmanagement was ich dir geschickt habe


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ist denn Kabelmanagment eigentlich ganz nützlich ?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kommt aufs Case an.
Wenn das gutes Kabelmanagement hat (z.B. Antec 900&1200) braucht man Kabelmanagement nicht.

Ist aber immer besser das zu haben-finde ich.

Hol dir lieber ne 4870X2 - von der Anschaffung her teuerer - aber später rechnet sich das weil zwei 4890 verbraten dann noch mehr Saft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

das geld habe ich aber leider wirklich nich...

Werde mir dann Ende Mai das HX750 von Corsair holen.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> das geld habe ich aber leider wirklich nich...
> 
> Werde mir dann Ende Mai das HX750 von Corsair holen.



mhm musst du entscheiden sinnvoller wäre eine X2

Falls du dich umentscheidest zur X2 brauchst du nur ein 600W NT

------------------------------------------------------------------

Ansonsten würd ich das Corsair 750W nehmen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

OK, vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

So jetzt ein anderes Thema :

Wann werden eigentlich die hd 4890 Grakas mit 1000 MHz CHiptakt rauskommen ?


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> OK, vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.
> 
> So jetzt ein anderes Thema :
> 
> Wann werden eigentlich die hd 4890 Grakas mit 1000 MHz CHiptakt rauskommen ?



 oder in den PCGH News Forum 3. Eintrag da stehts 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD4000 - XFX HD4890 Black Edition

mal der Link

Edit:

Die HD4870X2 kostet nur 324Euro und nicht 340 wie ich gesagt habe


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kommt eigentlich i-wann eine raus, die nicht den Referenzkühler besitzt ?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Scythe Mashui (oder wie man den schreibt) passt drauf. Zumindest auf die von Asus, die haben manchmal geänderte PCB von daher sollte man aufpassen!


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich glaube du meinst den Scythe Musashi


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

möchte aber ungern die Garantie verlieren...
Deshalb will ich eine, die schon beim Kauf einen anderen Kühler besitzt.


----------



## Schmendreck (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Die gibt es noch nicht auf dem Markt, soll es aber bald geben.

Zum einen ist das diese: PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Multimedia Cards, Motherboards, Cases, Power Supply
und zum anderen diese: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...0-atomic-vermutlich-mit-1000mhz-gpu-takt.html


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Warum willst du überhaupt einen anderen Kühler?
Laut der PCGH Ausgabe ist der Kühler im IDLE nicht zu hören und auch sonst leiser als eine GTX 275

Greets


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

auch bei der Sapphire ?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Oh sry hab mich geirrt es ist grad umgekehrt.
Die 4890 Karten haben die lauten Kühler.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Und wann bestellst du?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

spätestens anfang juni


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Weiß jemand, welche Maße dieses Netzteil hat ?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Nein google halt mal


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

18cm...das ist ganz schön lang !

Welches Netzteil würdest du nehmen ?
Hier mal die "engere" Auswahl...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Die mit abnehmbaren Kabeln sind immer länger als die anderen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du beim BeQuiet Probleme mit der Länge haben wirst.
Hast du schon mal nachgemessen?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

SilverStone Strider ST70F, 700W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W ATX 2.2 (BN074) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Bequiet hat 2A mehr auf den 12V Schienen, von Effiziens her kann ich ncihts sagen,da auf der BQ HP nichts steht.
Das Silverstone hat das bessere P/L und mit 87% Effiziens ist es auch hervorragend.
Greets


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Das problem ist nur, dass sich oben am Gehäuse ein freier Platz für einen 80mm befindet, der dann verdeckt dein würde...


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das problem ist nur, dass sich oben am Gehäuse ein freier Platz für einen 80mm befindet, der dann verdeckt dein würde...



wie meisnt du das?


----------



## Jazzman (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

also ich würde entweder ein Enermax oder ein be quiet NT nehmen, die enermax sind meistens recht kurz so wie das hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Enermax MODU82+ 625W
das sollte auch für Crossfire reichen


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das problem ist nur, dass sich oben am Gehäuse ein freier Platz für einen 80mm befindet, der dann verdeckt dein würde...


Wieviel Lüfter willst du denn noch verbauen?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Richtig der Lüfter bringt garnichts und schon lang kein 80mm ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

kann ich denn i-wie da oben ein loch reinfräsen, sodall der Lüfter des Netzteils Luft von außen zieht ?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Montiere das NT so das es die Luft aus dem Case einzieht, und hinten wieder abgibt. Das ist das bewährteste Prinzip und so hab ich das auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kannst das NT ruhig normal einbauen. An Frischluft wird es bei dir sicher nicht mangeln.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Fadi schrieb:


> Kannst das NT ruhig normal einbauen. An Frischluft wird es bei dir sicher nicht mangeln.


richtig durch die 4 Revoltecs - die laut wie eine startende F16 sind


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

die sind überhaupt nicht laut !

Also meint ihr, dass ich auf den oberen 80mm Lüfter shicen kann ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du willst, kannst du ihn komplett zushicen, nur verbauen hat halt keinen Sinn.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> die sind überhaupt nicht laut !
> 
> Also meint ihr, dass ich auf den oberen 80mm Lüfter shicen kann ?



Also mein Kolleg hat die in blau und leise sind die nicht!

Zuviel Metallica? Hörverlust  Spaß

Den oberen kannst du dir schenken


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ok, hab aber sowie überlegt, ob ich i-etwas mache, moddingtechnisch oder so.

Kann ich auch das hier nehmen ?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> ok, hab aber sowie überlegt, ob ich i-etwas mache, moddingtechnisch oder so.
> 
> Kann ich auch das hier nehmen ?



Jop  passt allerdings nicht ins Farbchema


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

warum nicht ?
Blau und rot sind doch vertreten !


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Achso ich hab gedacht du machst unique rot!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

vorne sind die LEDs und der Fan in blau und an der Seite sind die Fans rot.


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> vorne sind die LEDs und der Fan in blau und an der Seite sind die Fans rot.



Achso gibts noch offene Fragen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kommen bestimmt noch welche...^^

Gibt es noch eine günstigere Alternative beim Netzteil, als das be quiet dark power pro 750W ?


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ja das Corsair 750W Modell : Corsair TX 750W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-750TX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder

Coolermaster UCP 700W - das ist ein Hochleistungs NT mit 87% Effiziens : Cooler Master UCP 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-AAAA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Möchte aber gerne eins mit Kabelmanagment.

Gibt es da keine billigere Alternative zum be quiet ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann mich zwischen dem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W und dem dem Tagan Piperock 800W nicht entscheiden...

Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## Schmendreck (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Warte die PCGH 7/09 ab, da werden Mittelklasse-Netzteile getestet. Vllt ist ja was für dich dabei.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Möchte aber eigentlich schon heute bestellen !


----------



## Schmendreck (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Ich bin in dem gleichen Dilemma, nur kann ich noch warten, um mir dann das für mich optimalste Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Die PCGH kommt doch schon in 1  1/2 Wochen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

hab aber schon am 28. mai geburtstag...


----------



## Schmendreck (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Na und? Meinste das Geld wird in 10 Tagen flöten gehen? Ich glaube nicht. Wie dus letztendlich machst ist mir ja eigentlich egal, aber an deine Stelle würde ich warten bis die PCGH rauskommt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich will aber den pc schon dann haben.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Was hast du im Moment für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

du willst es nicht wissen, glaub mir...

I-ein Schrott-Ding, was in dem Aldi-PC drin war.

Werde dann wahrscheinlich das Tagan Piperock 800W nehmen.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Ne würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht nehmen!
Die 800W Serie von Tagan hat Probleme und hat ein Fiepen bzw Totalausfälle, wäre ******** das NT immer wieder umzutauschen!

Bei den Corsair hast du halt Pech gehabt da die neue Serie noch nicht fertig ist. Es gibt eine Lücke zwischen 650 und 1000W. Also hast du bei Corsair nur nonmodulare NTs. Würde aber so eins empfehlen denn die Kabel lassen sich eig im jedem Case verstecken. Sogar bei meinem Bro im gekauften PC  . Oder DAS Silverstone nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

was ist denn mit dem be quiet dark power pro p7 750w ?


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Das ist ein gutes Netzteil. Hab bis jetzt noch nichts vermisst und leise ist es auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab selber auch eins und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ist das kabelmanagment denn auch gut oder hat man trotzdem viel rumzuliegen ?


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Du hast standard die Mabo Versorgungen sprich : EPS 8Pin,4PIn und 24Pin ATX.

SATA bzw 4Pin Molex sind Modular genauso wie die PCIe Stecker.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

*will dann das ganze bei VV-Computer bestellen.

Kennt jemand den Shop, hat jemand positive bzw. negative Erfahrungen gemacht ?*


----------



## Beat84 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> ist das kabelmanagment denn auch gut oder hat man trotzdem viel rumzuliegen ?


Du kannst sehr viel Kabel abnehmen. Am Tag nach dem ersten Zusammenbau meines neuen Systems hatte ich einfach nur alles reingeknallt, um zu probieren wie alles läuft. Später hatte ich mich mal an das Kabelmanagements gemacht. Den Unterschied siehst Du auf den beiden Bildern.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich habe auch bei VV bestellt ,das ist ein sehr guter Shop ,liefert schnell ,ist alles ordentlich verpackt
und du kannst deine Bestellung auch nach überweisung des Geldes jederzeit ändern oder stornieren ,bis die Paktete versendet wurden


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> *will dann das ganze bei VV-Computer bestellen.
> 
> Kennt jemand den Shop, hat jemand positive bzw. negative Erfahrungen gemacht ?*



Ja ich habe mine Grka dort bestellt.
Versand innerhalb von 2 Tagen Top!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

1.versteh, dass mit den Lüftersteckplätzen an dem netzteil noch nicht.
Wozu sind die ? Kann man die Lüfter dann auch i-wie steuern ?
Dann könnte ich mir nämlich die Lüftersteuerung sparen...

2.kann mir jemand bei dem ram helfen ?


----------



## Beat84 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Mein Netzteil hat 4 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter. Das bringt 2 Vorteile mit sich: 1. werden sie je nach Temperatur im Gehäuse schneller oder langsamer laufen, wie bei einer Lüftersteuerung. 2. laufen sie nach Herrunterfahren des Rechners noch 3 Minuten nach, was eine externe Lüftersteuerung und auch die des Mainboards nicht kann.

Was hast Du für Probleme mit RAM?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Bei der BeQuiet Dark Power-Serie kann man (zumindest bei meinem) 4 Lüfter anschließen und regeln.
Beim NT ist ein Kabel das an einen Gehäuselüfteranschluß vom Mainboard angeschlossen wird.

@Beat84
Warst wohl eine Sekunde schneller.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

ich weiss nicht welchen ich nehmen soll...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Dann wirf eine Münze, sonst wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr.

Um eine Lüftersteuerung wirs du beim BeQuiet auch nicht rum kommen, weil du ja ein "bisschen" mehr als vier Lüfter hast.


----------



## Beat84 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

Außerdem kann man sie nicht manuell regeln, sondern nur der Automatik überlassen. Ich glaube allerdings, dass es im Moment nicht um Netzteile, sondern um den RAM ging!?!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

eigentlich gings um beides...

Aber ich hab echt null Ahnung was ich für einen RAM nehmen soll...
Glaube aber, dass mir 1333er reicht, weil ich sowieso nicht über den FSB meine CPU übertakte, sondern über den Multiplikator.

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der gerade seinen DDR3-Ram verkauft ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AM3-Zusammenstellung*

*Passt der denn hier neben den Scythe Mugen 2 ?
Auch wenn ich alle vier Slots belege, wenn ich mal auf 8GB aufrüsten will ?*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Mai 2009)

Keiner ?


----------



## Beat84 (30. Mai 2009)

Ausmessen! Nimm die Abmessungen vom Kühler und schau, inwieweit die RAMs verdeckt werden. Unter den Kühler werden die Riegel nicht passen, wegen den Kühlrippen. So wie auf dem Bild sieht es bei mir aus. Der Mugen 2 würde bei mir reinpassen, allerdings kann der Lüfter dann nicht rechts montiert werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2009)

dann werd ich das machen.

Steh aber immernoch auf dem Schlauch mit den RAMs.
Faktoren, die klar sind :

-Normale Heatpipe
-ings. 4GB (2 Riegel)
-nicht sehr hohe Timings
-1333er Takt reicht
-nicht teuer 

Wer findet so einen RAM fü mich...
Langsam glaube, ich, dass Gott sowas noch nicht erschaffen hat...


----------



## Beat84 (1. Juni 2009)

OCZ Platinum DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P13334GK)
60 Euro


----------



## Schmendreck (1. Juni 2009)

Langsam hattest doch du auch Geburtstag, oder? Alles Gute!

Gut, wenn du dir wirklich sehr unsicher bist, wie ich es bin, dann warte noch bis Mittwoch und les dir den "DDR2 vs. DDR3" Artikel der neuen PCGH durch. Ich hoffe, das wird deine und auch meine Unsicherheiten bereinigen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2009)

Danke sehr. Ja, hatte am 28. Mai Geburtstag.

waaaas ? die kommt schon wieder am Mittwoch ? 
Cool, kann ich mich schon wieder auf was freuen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2009)

Bemerkt ein Normalsterblicher eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 CL6, CL7, CL8 und CL9 ?


----------



## Beat84 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich denke schon. CL6 zu CL9 ist schon ein enormer Sprung. Sei es sowohl preislich, als auch leistungmäßig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

Zwischen CL6 und CL9 wirst du schon einen Unterschied merken, wenn auch nur minimal.
Zwischen CL6 und CL7 merkst du ihn nicht.


----------

